# Looking for Friends!



## darknessinthevalley (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi! So, I'm getting back into the game and I miss having friends to play with! I know quite a few people are resetting their islands or getting into the game so I was hoping to gather a handful of people and make a discord group chat for us all to talk and play together and help one another out! If you want some friends to play with and just help one another out, comment below and we can exchange discords! I'll be making a group chat


----------



## chibibunnyx (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm looking for friends to play with as well!


----------



## gee31 (Oct 16, 2021)

so am i! have been playing animal crossing for q a while but dont really have friends playing so its been just me all along


----------



## darknessinthevalley (Oct 18, 2021)

chibibunnyx said:


> I'm looking for friends to play with as well!





gee31 said:


> so am i! have been playing animal crossing for q a while but dont really have friends playing so its been just me all along


yay!! my discord is roone#3006 if you wanna add me!


----------



## gee31 (Oct 19, 2021)

darknessinthevalley said:


> yay!! my discord is roone#3006 if you wanna add me!


I just added you on discord! im gee#2051


----------



## Sara? (Oct 22, 2021)

darknessinthevalley said:


> Hi! So, I'm getting back into the game and I miss having friends to play with! I know quite a few people are resetting their islands or getting into the game so I was hoping to gather a handful of people and make a discord group chat for us all to talk and play together and help one another out! If you want some friends to play with and just help one another out, comment below and we can exchange discords! I'll be making a group chat



Love the idea, i hate writing  in this game i would love to be part of the group, i also send small messages sometimes many times its just a silly test but i makes me feel like the game has more depth.

Most of the pp i used to play with are never online anymore . My island is very dimple because i prefer it not to be over crowded of just object everywhere but i like it 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2021



darknessinthevalley said:


> yay!! my discord is roone#3006 if you wanna add me!


Ps: took the liberty to add you, hope its okey, in discord i am called Pispito  hope its okey


----------



## chibibunnyx (Oct 22, 2021)

Added you! I'm chibichibs on there!


----------



## nekomimi (Oct 22, 2021)

hi!! i'd love to play with you & the discord chat sounds so cute!! my discord is ふな  funa#0148 , i'll be at work soon but i'll accept all friend reqs!!


----------



## Shir (Oct 31, 2021)

im looking for friends to play with them too!
i would love to join the group 
My discord is- Shir880#1586


----------



## RoseSilverpen (Nov 1, 2021)

while I'm in a few Discord Servers that have Animal Crossing channels, I'd love to join this!
My discord is-  Martin Silverpen #5285
Feel free to add me! I'll add people too!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2021

by the way op, I couldn't add you for some reason.... not sure why, I wrote what you typed, but it said it was wrong...


----------



## Weemaddz (Nov 1, 2021)

I would love to join the group as well my discord is weemaddz#4989


----------



## solace (Nov 6, 2021)

May I please join the discord as well?

My switch friends that appear online are beginning to look like strangers! I would love to add 'active' new friends! Had really good times in AC discord servers that originated from TBT. And yes much easier to type on discord since I play docked on my PC. 

Thank you for reviewing and considering me!


----------



## Renoku (Nov 6, 2021)

Could I also be considered as a friend as well?
I...don't know anything about discord, I'm afraid , but I play a lot since I'm still working from home.


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 7, 2021)

I’d love to join too if you guys wouldn’t mind  I’m super active on Discord and would love to hang out! Feel free to just friend request me darkwing#6367


----------

